# OI - what are the success rates?



## JemimaRose (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I'm due to start OI soon, but when I asked my doctor what the success rates are, he wasn't sure.  He looked online for about 10 minutes and then said he would look later and put the answer in the letter he was sending me.  Interestingly, the letter didn't contain the info!
Does anyone know what the chances are?
(I am also interested in the figures for multiple births!)
Thanks,
Katie


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,

sorry I can't help with figures but felt bad that no one had answered you. 

It may not be a great time to pick our brains at the min as we appear to have diminished in numbers. Some due to BFP, which is amazing, but also some due to struggling on this journey.

Have a nosey on some of the older threads and it may give you some idea about how things work or don't work  . That's what I did when I joined the site.

Good luck, careful as it can be a bumpy road


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Me again,

Apologies, just re read that and thought how blummin negative, my acupuncturist would kill me  

It isn't all doom and gloom, there are lots of successes. I guess I was just hoping to prepare you. I hope your journey is a short one and you get a BFP soon.

Sorry again 

S
X


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi JemimaRose

It probably varies from drug to drug. I know various stats for clomid, if that helps?

In women who do not ovulate (like me), 80% of those taking clomid will ovulate on their first cycle. For those women, the chance of conceiving in that month is around 30%, which is slightly higher than the chance a 'normal' healthy couple has each month (20-25%). This is assuming that there are no other female issues and no male fertility issues either, and that the couple is having regular timed intercourse (generally recommended to be sex every other day from CD10 to 20 when on clomid). Around 60-70% of couples will get pregnant within six cycles (consecutive - makes a difference as it can have a beneficial cumulative effect). The consensus is that after six cycles it is time to move on to something else.

Clomid causes twin pregnancies around 10% of the time. So if you get pregnant on clomid you've got a 10% chance of it being twins, compared to a 1% chance with a natural conception. Fewer than 1% of clomid pregnancies result in triplets or more.

I am a success story. The very first time I ever took clomid I fell pregnant with my daughter, who is now 26 months old. The second time I took it I also fell pregnant. This was a twin pregnancy (non-identical, so I know I must have released at least two eggs). It sadly didn't make it past 9 weeks, but that had nothing to do with the clomid. I had three failed cycles after my pregnancy loss, but I think that was more to do with my grief and stress levels than the clomid itself. It definitely made me ovulate each time. I only moved on to IVF because I didn't want to do any more clomid (my doctors recommend taking no more than 6 cycles in your whole life) and I felt IVF was more of an exact science.

If your issue is that you're not ovulating you've got a really good chance with clomid.

I'm sorry I don't have any stats for other OI drugs/methods. I've never had to investigate them. I think people generally move on to injectibles (or IVF) after clomid, but I know some people try femara/letrozole or tamoxifen first. There are also people that try adding in an IUI with their treatment, but the success rates for IUIs generally seem pretty low (I guess because IUIs are more commonly used when there is a male-factor issue).


Lots of luck. x


----------



## Dadka (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi!
I started my OI on clomid, I did 2 cycles but no ovulation so they moved me on menopur injections. First cycle went great, just after 14 injections of menopur 75 got 18mm egg but ended BFN. My 2nd cycle didn`t work at all. I`ve been on higher dosage and had to stop it after 34 days as my eggs didn`t responded. I`ve been told success rate is above 25% with intercourse and around 30% with IUI. Usually 60% fell pregnant first 3 cycles and another 60% from those left fell pregnant within another 3 cycles, so 16% couples has to go on IVF. But I think my doctor told me these figures to just feel positive. This is all I know, I hope its a little bit helpful to you.


----------



## JemimaRose (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies.  I hadn't realised that there were lots of kinds of "OI" - I meant to ask about gonadatrophin ovulation induction.  I have now found out that the success rate is 20% per cycle.
Thanks, Katie


----------



## sazzy33 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello I have also been hunting for facts about GOnadatrophin injections. I am at uk London hospital and waiting for appointment to start. Have no idea how often I'll be injecting and no idea how successful my particular condition will be as someone who has never naturally ovulated. 20% doesn't sound like a cheery statistic. But I guess it varies person to person. Bit nervous and the multiple stats are nerve wracking as well. Have u started a course yet ? Hope all goes ok. Nice to know other people feeling the same x


----------

